# Bảo vệ ngôi nhà an toàn khỏi những sự cố cháy nổ



## nadanvonga (7/8/21)

Bảo vệ ngôi nhà an toàn khỏi những sự cố cháy nổ Hiện nay, các gia đình nên nâng cao ý thức an toàn trong sử dụng điện, gas, hóa chất tại nhà, tránh tai nạn cháy nổ. 1. Để tránh các tai nạn về điện Khi lắp hệ thống dây dẫn điện cần tính toán đảm bảo công suất cho việc lắp đặt thêm các thiết bị điện Máy tạo mùi thơm trong phòng sau này nhằm tránh tình trạng quá tải gây chập điện. Các ổ cắm điện cần lắp đặt ổ 3 chấu có chấu thứ 3 nối đất để an toàn khi thiết bị điện rò điện ra bên ngoài. Đối với nhà xây mới nên yêu cầu thiết kế dây điện âm tường, có cầu dao từng phòng để dễ cắt điện khi xảy ra sự cố. Nhà đang mắc dây điện lộ thiên thì nên thay bằng các dây dẫn điện có vỏ bọc cách điện, đặt bên trong ống cách điện. Dây dẫn điện phải có tiết diện đủ để dòng điện cho phép đi qua dây lớn hơn dòng điện nguồn và phụ tải ít nhất là gấp đôi để tránh quá tải gây chạm chập, phát hỏa. Bên cạnh đó, phải lắp cầu dao, attomat, hoặc rơle cắt điện nhanh ở phía sau điện kế, đầu đường dây chính trong nhà hoặc ở đầu mỗi nhánh dây phụ và phải lắp cầu chì trước các ổ cắm điện, để khi có chạm chập hoặc quá tải tránh nguy cơ gây cháy, nổ. Tất cả cầu dao, cầu chì phải có nắp đậy. Khi phát hiện các chỗ dây điện bong tróc lớp cách điện phải thay sửa ngay, các mối nối quấn lại băng keo chắc chắn, dây điện đôi thì các mối nối phải so le nhau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Không để dây dẫn điện chạm vào bàn ủi, chạm vào bloc máy lạnh, không để dây dẫn điện gần lò nấu, bếp gas. Các thiết bị dụng cụ điện phát nhiệt như bàn ủi, bếp điện không để gần chất dễ cháy để tránh phát hỏa khi tiếp xúc. Khi sử dụng các thiết bị điện cầm tay như máy sấy tóc, máy masage, máy mài, máy khoan, máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở nha trang... phải mang găng tay cách điện để tránh giật nếu rò điện. Khi di chuyển các dụng cụ đang cắm điện phải cắt nguồn. Cần phải nối đất vỏ kim loại các thiết bị điện trong nhà như vỏ tủ lạnh, vỏ máy nước nóng, máy bơm nước... để không bị giật khi có rò điện. Để đề phòng điện giật, không đóng cầu dao, bật công tắc điện khi chân không mang dép, đứng nơi ẩm ướt. Khi sửa chữa điện trong nhà phải cắt cầu dao điện, thông báo cho mọi người cùng biết để không đóng điện bất ngờ. Tốt nhất là nhờ người có chuyên môn kỹ thuật về điện để sửa chữa nhằm tránh nguy cơ tai nạn hoặc chạm chập điện gây cháy sau khi đóng lại cầu dao. Để tránh chập điện, mỗi khi ra khỏi nhà phải tắt hết các thiết bị dùng điện hoặc tốt nhất là cắt cầu dao tổng để nếu có thiết bị điện trong nhà quên tắt, hoạt động thời gian dài sẽ phát nhiệt gây cháy. Khi có người bị điện giật, phải nhanh chóng ngắt cầu dao gần nhất, dùng cây khô, vật dụng bằng nhựa gạt dây điện ra khỏi người bị giật hoặc đứng lên bàn, ghế kéo người bị giật ra khỏi nguồn điện và cấp cứu kịp thời. Khi có trường hợp chạm chập điện gây cháy cũng cần cắt ngay cầu dao điện, báo động cho mọi người thoát ra khỏi nhà. Nếu chắc chắn không còn ai mắc kẹt trong nhà mới sử dụng bình 2. Để phòng tai nạn cháy nổ gas Đối với bếp ăn của hộ gia đình cần có phòng bếp riêng được ngăn cách bằng vật liệu không cháy với các phòng khác. Phòng bếp có cửa đi, cửa sổ và cửa thông gió, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu không gian lớn. Khoang đặt bình gas được ngăn cách với vị trí đặt bếp bằng vật liệu không cháy. Bình gas được đặt trên nền nhà bằng phẳng vững chắc, có tường ngăn cách chống va đập, làm đổ, xê dịch bình hỏng hoặc tuột dây dẫn khí gas. Mỗi bếp đun chỉ bố trí 1 bình loại 12 kg hoặc 13 kg gas; không để bình dự trữ hoặc vỏ bình trong bếp đun. Phải thường xuyên kiểm tra để phát hiện rò rỉ khí gas. Khi phát hiện mùi gas, hoặc thiết bị báo động phát tín hiệu, phải nhanh chóng xác định vị trí bị rò. Dùng nước xà phòng bôi lên những nơi nghi rò rỉ để xác định chính xác. Tuyệt đối không được dùng ngọn lửa để tìm nơi rò rỉ, kể cả bật hay tắt công tắc điện, cầu dao... vì dễ phát sinh nhiệt gây nổ. Một giải pháp kỹ thuật được áp dụng rộng rãi trên thế giới hiện nay là lắp đặt hệ thống cảnh báo khi xảy ra rò khí gas bằng các cảm biến. 3. Bảo quản hóa chất dễ cháy - Khi bảo quản hóa chất, phải chia nhiều khu vực, kho riêng theo mức độ dễ cháy, nổ của các nhóm hóa chất, để bảo quản được an toàn theo quy định. - Kho chứa hóa chất dễ cháy nổ phải cách ly với lửa và nguồn nhiệt. Phải chấp hành nghiêm ngặt các quy định như cấm đem các vật gây ra lửa vào kho, cấm chiếu sáng bằng lửa, chỉ được chiếu sáng bằng đèn phòng cháy, nổ; cấm hàn hoặc làm những công việc phát ra tia lửa gần kho dưới 20m; không đi giày đinh hoặc có đóng gá sắt vào kho. - Khi vận chuyển đồ chứa bằng kim loại, cấm quăng vật, kéo lê trên sàn cứng, cấm dùng các dụng cụ gây ra tia lửa; cấm để các vải lau, giẻ bẩn dính dầu mỡ trong kho. Các xe chạy bằng ắc quy, thiết bị nâng, xúc bằng điện phải lắp động cơ an toàn phòng nổ. - Kho phải khô ráo, thông thoáng, phải có hệ thống thông gió tự nhiên hay cưỡng bức. Đối với các chất dễ bị oxy hóa, bay hơi, cháy, nổ, bắt lửa ở nhiệt độ thấp phải thường xuyên theo dõi độ ẩm và nhiệt độ. - Bao bì chứa đựng hóa chất dễ cháy, nổ dưới tác dụng của ánh sáng, phải bằng vật liệu hoặc có màng cản được ánh sáng hoặc được bọc bằng các vật liệu ngăn ngừa ánh sáng chiếu vào. Các cửa kính của nhà kho phải sơn cản ánh sáng hoặc dùng kính mờ. - Chất lỏng dễ cháy, bay hơi phải chứa trong các thùng không rò rỉ và để trong hang hầm hoặc để trong kho thoáng mát, không tồn chứa cùng các chất oxy hóa trong một kho. - Khi rót hóa chất lỏng dễ cháy vào thùng kim loại phải tiếp đất vỏ thùng bằng miếng đồng hoặc nhôm, không được tiếp đất bằng kim loại đen. 4. Việc lắp đặt hệ thống điện ở những nơi có hóa chất dễ cháy nổ phải đảm bảo các yêu cầu sau - Dụng cụ điện, thiết bị điện đều phải là loại an toàn cháy, nổ và có cấp phòng nổ tương ứng với môi trường hơi, khí dễ cháy nổ. - Không được đặt dây cáp điện trong cùng một đường rãnh ngầm hoặc nổi có ống dẫn hơi khí, chất lỏng dễ cháy, nổ. Không dùng các đường ống này làm vật nối đất tự nhiên. - Cầu dao, cầu chì, ổ cắm điện phải đặt ở ngoài khu vực chứa các hóa chất dễ cháy, nổ. Bất kỳ nhánh dây điện nào cũng đều phải có cầu chì hay thiết bị bảo vệ tương đương. - Hệ thống điện chiếu sáng phải là loại phòng nổ, phải ngăn ngừa sự xâm nhập của hơi khí, bụi dễ cháy, nổ vào thiết bị chiếu sáng. - Khi sửa chữa, thay thế thiết bị điện thuộc nhánh nào thì phải cắt điện dẫn vào nhánh đó và treo bảng cấm đóng điện. Chỉ người chịu trách nhiệm, có kỹ thuật về điện mới được làm việc này.


----------

